# Request help identifying my snowblower



## MarkoftheNorth (23 d ago)

Good day everyone,
I am trying to see if anyone can help me identify what year my snowblower is. It is an MTD Snowflite 10/28 and I bought it used a few years back (no manual, and the model/serial number sticker is missing from the machine). What else can I tell you... she's a heavy beast, loud enough to wake up the neighbours, and the headlight I think is aftermarket. The only number I can sort of make out is stamped into the cover that houses the pull cord, right next to the electric start plug-in which seems to read HM100-159138M SER 713AC but it is very hard to tell. Hopefully the picture is worth a thousand words as I'd like to order some parts for it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

I had the same machine but with tracks, hope this helps


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

my best guess.. is mid 80s to early 90s.. i used to have an 84 year machine that looked similar to yours.. different discharge chute.. the plastic ones like you have came after


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

MarkoftheNorth said:


> HM100-159138M SER 713AC but it is very hard to tell.


That HM100-159138M engine seems to be ~1987 vintage given that it has an ignition coil mounted above the flywheel.


----------

